# Switch (no bait)



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I finally got around to changing out the last of the original toggle switches in the house. (1 yr after moving in:whistling2. I had not paid much attention to all the others, must have been the full time school in the day and reno the house at night. Anyway, here it is. Sorry 'bout the focus, but that does say made in England.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stuiec said:


> I finally got around to changing out the last of the original toggle switches in the house. (1 yr after moving in:whistling2. I had not paid much attention to all the others, must have been the full time school in the day and reno the house at night. Anyway, here it is. Sorry 'bout the focus, but that does say made in England.


From the good old days...:thumbsup:




> (1 yr after moving in:whistling2


Funny how that happens.....:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

It looks like an old MUTAC switch.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> It looks like an old MUTAC switch.


 
Is that an acronym or brand name? This one say GEC on it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I do not know what the term MUTAC means.

I think it is what the manufacturer named them, because they were quiet!

Maybe someone else can elaborate on this.


----------



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice background


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Are you talking about your avatar? :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mutac.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Is that an acronym or brand name? This one say GEC on it.


I think GEC is GE of Britain. AFAIC, they're still ahead of us as far as termination.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

sad part is that switch probably would have outlast the new one you replaced it with.


----------

